# Iltis Replacement



## Linc (15 Aug 2002)

Well it looks like the Mercedes G-Wagen will win the LUVW replacement contract by default.  But so far everything I‘ve heard about the vehicle has been good, its even won the USMC Interim Fast Attack Vehicle contract.  From what I can tell, the only difference between the Merc and the American HMMVW is that the HMMVW is a lot heavier and almost 2 feet wider, but has similar performance.  Where‘s the catch?  Does anyone know of any of the G-Wagen‘s drawbacks?


----------



## Andrew (15 Aug 2002)

Anyone know a link to where I could see a pic of this "G-Wagen"

Andrew      :bullet:


----------



## SNoseworthy (15 Aug 2002)

Here‘s a link to the military version of the G-Wagen:

 http://4wd.sofcom.com/Peugeot/P4.html 

Also has a picture, but I‘m not sure what year the vehicles are in it so perhaps the design may be changed slighty, I really am not sure. 

That picture reinforces my belief that European trucks aren‘t the best looking things in the world, lol! (Don‘t worry, I know looks mean nothing when it comes to vehicle quality....)


----------



## Doug VT (16 Aug 2002)

I put a bunch of pics of the Dutchs‘ Gwagons in the photo album last year.  Check it out under "Vehicles",  yes I took the pics myself.


----------



## Andrew (16 Aug 2002)

I dunno about it.  I just had to see that little mercedies symbol and think $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on repairs(when they do happen) unless the army can some how get some great deal.  Don‘t know how though.  Wouldn‘t it be a wiser idea to by something local.  Say from AMC that repairs wouldn‘t be bad to pay for but might happen alittle more often.  
And plus to get those G-Wagens over here would probably cost an arm and a leg too would it not???  
People would probably love to hear them say aswell that the military is helping the NA economy by buying from around here and not going to european countries.
Didn‘t mean to open a closed thread already if there used to be one about this.

Andrew  :bullet:        :bullet:


----------



## Linc (16 Aug 2002)

Here are some good G-wagen links:

photos & videos of USMC Gwagen weapons trials 

General Info on USMC IFAV 

FAS website 

CF Perspective (great website!):

Iltis Replacement contract 

Iltis replacement contenders 

Gwagen: Canadian perspective 

But I still haven‘t seen a side-by side comparisson.  Where‘s the trade-off?


----------

